# Living in the Aalen area?



## Dewerstone (Nov 2, 2021)

Hi, I'm thinking about moving to the Aalen/Oberkochen area for a new job. I'm German, but have lived in the UK for a long time now, so don't know Eastern Baden Württemberg at all. I already worked out that it is (very) rural, which I don't mind, but does anyone have any comments on how easy it is to make friends and settle in and whether this is generally a good area to live? I'm around 40 and currently I live at the edge of a very pretty and fairly international university town in the UK, so I presume it would be quite a change. I've seen that it is good for outdoor activities like climbing, hiking and cycling, which sounds great! Any suggestions for places/villages/town that are good for living or that are best avoided? Thanks a lot!


----------

